# Room for 1 No charge Dickenson bay tomorrow around 1pm



## GrandpaBen (Apr 29, 2013)

I have room for one No charge at all unless you want live bait. I usually throw plastics Taking my 16 ft old Kenner 70hp Evinrude unloading under 146 bridge around 1pm tomorrow Im married 60 smoke some Call after 9am please
512-656-7879
I dont charge for any thing
oh I dont drink but dont mind if you do but not excessively.
pics of my boat in my profile.
I usually come back in just before dark.
Not my first time on Dickenson bay. We live in Seabrook
Thanks
Ben


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

love the ski barge!!!! just sold my hull a couple of months ago, kept the 70 hp johnson the thing is a beast (wont die)


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

I'm due to retire at the end of this week, so hopefully I can catch you next time...


----------

